# Paul Pierce for Artest?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I caught this idea on another board just surfing around, and somoene recently posted on the Nets board would we trade Vinsanity for Artest.

I wouldn't have from the Nets side. But would the Celtics do something like this?

Besides production, terms of contracts while PP is maxed out, Artest has what could be considered a reasonable contract.

-Petey


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Why the hell would we trade Pierce for Artest??????????????????
First off a player that can't play this year, and also a player with one more offense will likely be banned from the league, so trade our best player for a big head case, that you don't know what you are going to get from day to day.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> Why the hell would we trade Pierce for Artest??????????????????
> First off a player that can't play this year, and also a player with one more offense will likely be banned from the league, so trade our best player for a big head case, that you don't know what you are going to get from day to day.


I don't mean trade right now, but in the offseason. As good a player as Pierce is, Artest is a good player himself. I admitted it in a thread where someone asked if we would trade Carter for Artest, I said no because Carter draws more people to the CAA and we need to so we can spend to build up our team.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I wouldn't think twice about it.

Artest is a unique player. Give a decent shooting guard a lot of minutes, he'd come close to Pierce's numbers. With Artest you get an intense, defensive stopper who would compliment our offensive system because he isn't known for taking long-range jump shots. I think Artest is fair value for Pierce. Personally, I'd settle for expiring contracts, first-round picks, and young players.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> I wouldn't think twice about it.
> 
> Artest is a unique player. Give a decent shooting guard a lot of minutes, he'd come close to Pierce's numbers. With Artest you get an intense, defensive stopper who would compliment our offensive system because he isn't known for taking long-range jump shots. I think Artest is fair value for Pierce. *Personally, I'd settle for expiring contracts, first-round picks, and young players.*


What do you value as young players? What type of package are you talking about?

Lets not forget this is Paul Pierce, if you settle for that, half the teams in the league would knock down you door to make offers of expiring and picks.

-Petey


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Something like Pierce for Artest and Foster (or Pollard) wouyld be a no brainer, but Ainge doesn't have the cohones.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*It's spelled "cojones"*

And if you don't think Ainge has any, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Spell it however you like, he hasn't got 'em when it comes to Pierce.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If Ainge had his way Pierce would have been gone draft day (for Ben Gordon, Tyson Chandler & flotsam) last year and Boston would be competing for Christ Taft or whoever the number one pick ends up being. However the owners put the kibbosh on his deal with Chicago. The new owners are completely reliant on ticket revenues, there won't be a Bulls style nuking and eight year rebuilding project here.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I wouldn't do the deal as I think people under value the importance of Pierce's offense to this team. You don't just throw someone minutes and get Pierces production.

However, it would be fun to watch Allen and Artest wreak havoc together on the defensive end with Perkins back defending the rack!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> What do you value as young players? What type of package are you talking about?
> 
> ...


I'm not just talking about any, young players. I mean _good_ young players that have potential to fit in our new offensive system. I wouln't mind trading Pierce considering that it is doubtful that this team is going to be very competitive. The only negative aspect to any Pierce deal is the known decline in ticket sales if that were to happen, as ehmunro pointed out. 

Something along the lines of:

Dale Davis
Andris Biendris
Protected 1st

(Golden State is a tough team to trade Pierce to because they already have Richardson, Dunleavy, and Pietrus; I'm just using this as an example of a protypical package)

You could also make typical "star for star" deals:

Rashard Lewis
Vitaly Potapenko


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Prior to being suspended Artest was asking for a month or two off to rest and promote his album. The Celtics would be crazy to trade for Artest, even though he may be the better talent he is a complete head case.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

There is one, and only one, valid argument against a Pierce for Artest trade. That argument is that David Stern, who hates the Celtics, would do everyting he could to get Artest suspended again if he steps even a little bit out of line.

On basketball merit, it's a no brainer. The Celtics are a lousy defensive team, and the NBA DPOY would be a perfect fit here.

At least you could be sure that, after the trade, the Pacers would never again beat the Celtics. Artest OWNS Pierce.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Something along the lines of:
> 
> Dale Davis
> ...


I think that's still a great deal for the Warriors to acquire Pierce. The Nets lacked big men and traded their big men off the bench. Pierce is a top talent on the NBA. 

-Petey


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

That would be the worst possible deal almost ever.

I mean why do we want Biedrins when we have Perk and Al.

Dale is expiring and we still wouldnt have that much cap room and another 1st rounder??

I mean we wouldnt be competing for a championship of any caliber (ECF, Finals, even ATL division)


IF you trade Pierce you MUST get a star caliber player in return.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Not going to happen*

Anyone who thinks the Pacers will trade Artest for someone even as good as Paul Pierce should read this.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I would NOT trade Pierce for Artest EVER EVER EVER!!! Artest is a psycho case, he wanted to take a couple months off to promote an album, that's how unimportant he views his job. He's a WACKO case who'll end up banned from the league, I don't care how good he can play, he does NOT DESERVE to wear Celtics Green :upset:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> ...he does NOT DESERVE to wear Celtics Green :upset:


Hilarious.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Hilarious.


Would you rather us turn into the Portland JailBlazers and let anyone play for us regardless of their character, no thanx:sour:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah really, we don't need Ron Artest on the Celtics. He is the complete opposite of who we want. We want someone to buy into the running system and play Doc's game. What we don't need is a cancer like Artest, who does what he wants when he wants. I understand that he may be the best defensive player in the league, but Pierce is no scrub himself. I think he's catching too much heat lately. The last month or so Pierce has really started to hustle and play as a team player. 

So basically right now I think we should be in the market for a point guard, unless for some crazy reason GP decides to stay, which would be awesome, but probably will not happen. We should look to move Gary, Welsch, and possibly Blount, along with dract picks and any of our expiring contracts.

I believe that Pierce deserves a second chance.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, uh...how's Corey Dillon working out for the Patriots. I heard he was "cancer" too. I heard they've been doing pretty good. To quote myself from about a month ago:


> ...Still stuck in the 80's feeling that the Celtics must conduct themselves in a Larry Bird-like manner. He needs to realize that the NBA and their players have changed. Showing someone up and trash talking and other things of the sort, are just a part of the game now. Deal.


In today's NBA with the Mark Blounts, and Erick Dampiers, its nice to know that someone actually plays his heart out and leaves part of himself on the court each and every night. Too bad people are confusing intensity with stupidity. I'll admit that Artest has crossed that fine line more than once, but you got to respect the guy for playing hard, while other high-level stars just loaf around.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lanteri</b>!
> What we don't need is a cancer like Artest


I guess cancer's lead their team's to 61 win seasons and the Eastern Conference Finals.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess cancer's lead their team's to 61 win seasons and the Eastern Conference Finals.


Yeah and I guess cancer's jump into the stands after a fan.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I'm not against trading Paul....*

But has anyone been watching the last several games? Paul Pierce is too darn good to trade for crap.

The names I'm hearing for Pierce....Artest, Jason Richardson, the crap from Portland.....

YOU GUYS ARE OUT OF YOUR ****ING MINDS!!!

If we trade him, it won't be for cap space, 2 guards who are half the player Paul is, or a psychotic player (let me say I love his game) who is one incident away from the penitentiary, let alone a lifetime NBA ban.

We've won 4 of the last 6, Paul is buying into the running game, he is buying into Doc, and HE IS PLAYING GREAT. Sorry, but we're not trading him for filler, cap space, or picks! At least I hope not.

Let Golden State and Portland wallow in the lottery for a while. Why should we help them?

Oh, and if Golden State was in the Atlantic they'd win 42 games? They ain't better than Toronto or NJ, so how do they think that?

If my aunt had a penis, she'd be my uncle, too! You're not getting Pierce. He was born in Oakland, but he wants to remain in Boston, thank you very much!

I'll assume that was a typo, but if it was attempted masking, do not try it again. ---agoo


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Preach for us Truth34.. 
I couldn't have said it better my F'n self =)

No weak Paul Pierce

PdP


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Honestly though - the fact that Artest asked for time away from practice to work on his rap album truly says it all for me


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>banner17</b>!
> Honestly though - the fact that Artest asked for time away from practice to work on his rap album truly says it all for me


EXACTLY!!!
Celts11 how exactly do you think a guy who wants to take a couple months off, works his butt off...he doesn't even take it seriously, give me a BREAK! He's NO COREY DILLON, yeah Corey had a rap similar to Ricky Davis...Ron Artest is not Corey or Ricky, he's in a whole other realm, a VERY BAD ONE! The guy is a bad seed, plain and simple and he'll do nothing but disrupt any team he plays for. Sure Indiana has had some good season's with him on the team, what exactly have they accomplished though in the playoffs, nothing, he's a head case. Paul is Paul but his head is screwed on a heck of a lot more tight than FREAKING RON ARTEST! That's just a stupid trade, no other team would do a deal like that either!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lanteri</b>!
> Yeah and I guess cancer's jump into the stands after a fan.


In retrospect was that such a bad thing, we all have had time to think about it, and part of that has to do with the passion he has for his talent, his team and the game.

We all know he asked for some time off. Maybe that says he doesn't care about the game. But does jumping into the seats / fans, show he doesn't care? 

Yeah, I'm being serious.

I've seen this guy smack a MSG HD camera, it was cause he was mad, caught in the moment, yes people have slips, but I think Artest is not a poor example of worth ethic and desire. I will say he has had his share of ackward situations though.

-Petey


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

WOW!!! Nice to see some realistic C's fans still on these boards!

Anyone who wouldn't trade PP for Artest is OUT OF YOUR f'in MIND!! Artest tools on him as a player. Yes, as far as the actual trade goes, his sanity and Stern's hard-on for seeing the C's suffer would come into play.

But only a true homer would say in terms of pure "who's a better player?" that PP takes that honor. Guys like that populate www.celtic-nation.com total homers.

Props to Big John, the best Celtics poster I've ever read around boards.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Yeah, trade Paul for Artest*

That's real smart. The guy is a time bomb. One more incident and he probably goes to the penitentiary. 

Are you crazy?

Yes, he is a good player. But you can't take that risk, can you?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Chad Ford is now saying on ESPN affilated broadcasts that Paul Pierce will not be dealt this season.

-Petey


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Honestly, I believe Ron Artest to be the best small forward in the league after Lebron James and is possibly better than many of the premier shooting guards like McGrady, Kobe, Pierce etc. because of his toughness. However, we do overrate him in Boston because he particularly has PP's number. He has a very cap friendly contract for a player of his magnitude (6-8 million/yr) and that alone makes him better for the Celtics than Kobe, Paul and McGrady.

However, he is a nut job. I don't even care about the brawl because that could have happened to anybody. It is the weird factor and that might get a lot worse - you never know.

That being said, if you gamble and he actually plays for 4 years without meltdown or injury, the following trade would be worth it:

Paul, Marcus for Artest, Croshere and #1 pick.

Eating Croshere's contract balances the Paul for Artest trade.

If Artest and Allen played together they could have the same impact defensively in today's NBA that Jordan/Pippin had in their era. Offensively they would need more help than Jordan/Pippin got but that is where Al J. be the difference.


----------

